# What is this attacking my Riccia fluitans?



## ///ACS330Ci (Jan 25, 2004)

Can someone please identify what this is attacking my Riccia fluitans and tell me how to get rid of it? Disregard the dark hair like lines ... they're the hair net holding down the Riccia  










Tank, 28 gallons

Temp - 78.5º F
pH - 6.8
GH - 8º
KH - 4º
Ammonia - 0 ppm
Nitrite - 0 ppm

Dosing Seachem's Trace, Iron, Phosphorus, Nitrogen, and Potassium as directed on the bottles.

TIA


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

It looks like your getting some BGA there. Increase circulation is one way to get rid of it, antibiotics are another.


----------



## mm12463 (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks like BGA to me also. You can manually remove some of it and keep an eye on the spot. Keep the circulation going. Otherwise Maracyn works can be used to kill it off. Not the best option but it's an option.


----------



## 2la (Aug 18, 2002)

Three-day blackout will also get rid of it, but do not choose this option if you have delicate fish.


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

Same prob like mine...but in my situation it spread EVERYWHERE in the subtrate and riccia....*sigh*


----------



## ghettobanana (Feb 5, 2004)

BGA happens when you have low Nitrate levels and/or poor water current. Increase your Nitrate to 5-10ppm if it’s below. You also need to check your water movement. If you see this as a problem you can add a powerhead and a sponge filter attached to the bottom. I would also check my Phosphate levels since I have seen it grow when they are too high. 

I would do the above, get this part fixed and then...

BTW...200 mg of Erythromycin Phosphate per 10 gals, it is a temporary fix. You can buy this at places like Pet Smart in the Aquaria Meds.


----------



## George Willms (Jul 25, 2003)

I tried everything ghettobanana said and used erythromycin as a last ditch desperation effort and tha twas the only thing that finally got rid of it for good for me.


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

George Willms said:


> I tried everything ghettobanana said and used erythromycin as a last ditch desperation effort and tha twas the only thing that finally got rid of it for good for me.


The same thing with me as well. I treated with arithromycin. Then upped the water movement. It hasn't taken over since. 

(although there's always this one spot about the size of the tip of a ball point pen that lives on a part of one of my hagan co2 ladders.)

BGA thrives in stagnant water.

Water movement is vital as well as monitoring your macros.

good luck.


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Jan 25, 2004)

Wow, thanks for all the help!  The worst outbreak was on the Riccia on the bottom of the tank which was attached to a piece of slate, so I removed the lot and placed it by itself in a smaller tank so I can try a 3 day blackout and see how it goes. I was also careful to remove any which had crept onto the substrate. Another outbreak was starting on the Riccia (this stuff must love Riccia) on the top of my wood center piece, so I cut it way back and removed all the clippings. After reading all of your replies I think the start of my problems was due to poor water circulation, so I placed a Fluval 1plus in the tank temporarily to increase water movement. I need to figure out something more permanent soon.


----------



## Ace (Dec 10, 2003)

Hmm.. just increased the flow output on my Eheim Pro2 to full...blowing stuff it is doing....hehe. Thanks for the help anyway and good luck ACS


----------

